# Pics of rib prep



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

I wouldn't add these except we got a couple of good pics of membrane removal.  These are St. Louis spares.  We planned on taking more pics but got started too excited and forgot!

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=viewall&albumID=263998542


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Captain:

The link no works!!  Fix this at once or feel the wrath of the Site Administrator!!!!  

(EGO BIG TODAY) :-D


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn... Blocked by Big Brother.  Curses!  :x


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

Dang, I just clicked on it and it worked for me.

Try the cut and paste technique.

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/e ... =263998542


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

It might work for you guys, but it is blocked at work for me.  Can't get into that 'community webshots' from here.  :-(


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't work for me either. Sumpins' wrong Cap'n!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Site Administrator ANGRY!!  _*FIX NOW OR FEEL MY WRATH!!!!*_

(EGO VERY BIG TODAY!) :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

You guys must have firewalls or sumpin.  Suddenly, I feel very naked, computerwise.

Allllllrighty then, any suggestions for other pic hosting sites?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is where I host my pics.

It is free...or if you want to upgarde, it's pretty reasonable...but if you can re-size your pics to a decent size the free version should be fine!


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, use that one.  Or shutterfly.  Or any of the other ones I can see. :nerd:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

http://ripway.com/members/files.asp?path=


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2005)

Captain, if Webshots works the same as Shutterfly you probably have to mail the pic's to yourself and then post the link.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

ok, the above link works for me.  Click on the individual links for the pics.
How do you get the pics into an index?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2005)

Captain they're gonna work for you because it is your album.  Share the pic's (e-mail) to yourself, and then post that link once you open it.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Brother, they ain't working for me neither.
Do what Larry said.
 :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm on the phone, I'll do that in a minute.  Hold your breath.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

You do it NOW.
Larry has been waiting all day for rib MEMBRANE PHOTOS!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm closin my eyes and formin a _mental_ picture of the Cap'n pullin off that derned ole membrane....ooops, there he tore it. Oh, no, now he stabbed himself in the femural artery.........blood everywhere..........oh man......get a tourniquet  on it Cap'n........down he goes.........guess dinner is gonna be late............


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Cap'n after you upload your photos you need to create a file index...the tab is at the top and it says "create file index"   then you should be able to show thoes pics no problem!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, I'm back. Let me work on it.  I've never seen guys so eager to see membrane removal.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/album/263998542LrrLKb


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2005)

ok, happy hour is over but I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.  The above link works for me but I understand it may not for you.  I did email it to myself and copy the link.

Let me know.  I freaking can't wait for you to see my membrane removal pics!  IT'S IMPERATIVE THAT YOU VIEW THEM NOW!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2005)

Capt. those pics were great, some of the best I've ever seen. BTW why were you drinking coke? Is that the best you could come up with?But really, great pictures, to bad you didn't have some during and after shots.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2005)

I thought you said you were a celebrity? Celebrities are supposed to be _good_ looking and you are clearly just a regular schmuck! Nice membrane pulling though. Glad you survived the leg wound! WM


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2005)

Who's the loser with the torch??

IEEEEE  Greaseman!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2005)

Those torches are a great way to lite your coals! I use a plumbers torch for mine.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2005)

I use a 160,000 BTU burner!


----------



## john pen (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pics, But how did you get all the snow off your cook area ??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I use a 160,000 BTU burner!



I USE *A* MATCH! :HAT:


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2005)

*SONS OF  BITCHES!* _sorry for cursing in the BBQ section_

But after all this they are in http://community.webshots.com and I can't view them at work.
@$$ #*!^  #@@@$*&^%
WORK WITH ME PEOPLE!  WORK WITH ME!  :smt013  :smt021  :smt013


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I thought you said you were a celebrity? Celebrities are supposed to be _good_ looking and you are clearly just a regular schmuck! Nice membrane pulling though. Glad you survived the leg wound! WM



  There's a reason I'm in radio and not on tv.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Capt. those pics were great, some of the best I've ever seen. BTW why were you drinking coke? Is that the best you could come up with?But really, great pictures, to bad you didn't have some during and after shots.



  My mother was down, and I don't like to drink a whole lot in front of her.
Of course, there is a cooler out back filled with beer in case the coals flare up or something.

  And those pictures were taken about 9 in the morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris just email me at jimmorg7@hotmail.com, and I'll send you the pics.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":5yczj8lk]Capt. those pics were great, some of the best I've ever seen. BTW why were you drinking coke? Is that the best you could come up with?But really, great pictures, to bad you didn't have some during and after shots.



  My mother was down, and I don't like to drink a whole lot in front of her.
Of course, there is a cooler out back filled with beer in case the coals flare up or something.

  And those pictures were taken about 9 in the morning.[/quote:5yczj8lk]

Yeah, I think we all try to put our best face on in front of mom! WM


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Cappy.   

Although I wish you haddn't sent that one with your pants off.  :butthead:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

damn, was that one in there?

Oh well, I showed you my charcoal,  I guess you got a free pic of my log as well.

 (Sorry Susan and Jane)


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought it was kindling.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

well forest fires have to start somewhere.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 1, 2005)

Not really bbq related now is it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2005)

sorry forgot what forum I was on.

Wait a minute...am I apologizing on THIS message board?!?!?!?!

Excuse me, I must go splash cold water on my face!


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Not really bbq related now is it?



SMOKE THIS!   Is that BBQ related enough for you?  :smt064


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2005)

Easy kids easy!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 1, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sorry forgot what forum I was on.
> 
> Wait a minute...am I apologizing on THIS message board?!?!?!?!
> 
> Excuse me, I must go splash cold water on my face!



That's right Capt...don't apologize...just keep it real!


----------

